# OMFG IM FREAKING OUT.



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

Ok, So I had my tonsils removed last Friday an they put me on a pain reliever called "Hydrocodone" & and I have noticed that it really takes away/decreases my dp by quite abit to the point where I hardly feel dp. Now is this a good thing? Will it make my dp worse? When I stop taking the medicine will my dp come back/ make it worse? Help me out bro. Haha. I'm like a walking mess.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Well first of all, If my DP started diminishing I would probably not freak out but be super ecstatic. Man your not going to get any worse than you were before, Its not like they gave you LSD or heroin.

You have an over anxious mind like me,

take it easy bro


----------



## Blitz (Jul 30, 2011)

dont worry man its a mental thing that your dealing with, this drug isnt going to change you physically and then cause you to have withdrawals when you go off it and make your DP worse. Just keep telling yourself your getting better and embrace the good days with the bad if you feel like your getting better than you are. Your going to get over it eventually whether its affected by some random pain killers or not.
Keep your head up


----------

